# Overhead Filters - Available here in Vancouver?



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if we can buy these types of overhead filters?

I understand that there are different variations: Multiple layer onces are best suited for big tanks while the single layer is good enough for small aquariums.

Apparently, they come in sizes of 2, 3, 4,5 and 6 feet.

They are suppose to be the easiest and cheapest to maintain and clean.

We have bought a couple of Breeder tanks from Petco recently and planning to get a 48x12x12 tank. Refer pics.









































































Does anyone know of any brand of equipment or LFS who may have these types of filters? The ones in the photo are from overseas - Asia.

Cheers,
Kim


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Have not seen them at stores but PM DeepRed for picture of his contraption. I can think of stacking those cheap stackable clear plastic containers from London Drug / Walmart. With the right type of lid. It should be easy to rig up. I used smaller stackable from HomeDepot for stuff in my shop - 67 cent each I think.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

still have this one:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/new-wet-dry-filter-7344/


----------

